# 350 step a bull



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Just got my order of 350 step a bull from trim tex. I have a few problems though. First I purchased the transitions for the tops and bottoms but my sheetrockers cut back 1/2" on side . (Even though i told them only a 1/4". Therefore my transitions are too narrow. Can I use the 3/4 step a bull transitions on 350 instead? Then for my 350 step a bull 45 degree cuts is it the same cut as from my 3/4 mitre marker? Dont they usually send the wipe down tool and mitre marker with the bead? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I will have to contact Trim tex. I just didnt recieve my marker and and wiping tool with my order. I also looked at the website but it just doesnt show the 350 step a bull with the wood adapters i purchased. As for the Base adapters or transitions I will just have to go without. This was the rockers fault, but hopefully the finish carpenter can make it shine.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

you should be okay with 1/2" backcut thats how much i cut back when using round beads and chamfer. Use a compound saw to cut your bead screw a 2x4 with drywall on it backcut to mimic how it will sit on the corner. This will speed up your time.:yes:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

its not the 350 step a bull that doesnt work. Its the baseboard adapter that is too narrow. I think its only 4's so I will have to cut some no-coat in 4" pieces Then use to fill void that sheetrockers made. Once i do this I can glue the wood base/crown adapters then install bead. For the mitre i will just have to make 2 templates out of a few scrap pieces. Didnt really want to work tommorow but once i get my guy started he should be all set. i need to get some rest. Spent all darn day yesterday shoveling the 18"s of snow we got in less then 24 hours.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> you should be okay with 1/2" backcut thats how much i cut back when using round beads and chamfer. Use a compound saw to cut your bead screw a 2x4 with drywall on it backcut to mimic how it will sit on the corner. This will speed up your time.:yes:


 Hell yeah. Very good idea. I have my mitre saw on site. Man I had a long day and needed some help. I am pretty spent. Started at 5 am shoveling, get to work at 7. Use 4 bags of durabond 90 coating seams. Now its noon. Go to get paid and GC forgets his checkbook. Have to drive 10 miles to his house so his wife can pay me run to bank cash check. Stop get gas, coffee and to see hot cashier with big boobs and shirt puchased at baby gap.:yes: get back to work at 1 pm. install fex tape and start hitting butts till 5pm. then just as we are cleaned up with trucks running to clear windshields the trim tex arrives. Of course i had to set up all the lights up agains and start putting everythiong in line for my guy and boom. The rockers gave me the shaft. Then i notice that theres no mitre or wipedown tool. I guess just another day in the life of a taper.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

1. The marker and cleaning tool are in the box of beads empty it out on the floor and you should find

2. The adapters fit on top of the bead and should be glued on after taping. Run your bead from ceiling to 3/8 gap from floor. Finish and then glue on adapters to the proper height. Use a good quality adhesive caulk. 

3. Happy New Year from London UK


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> 1. The marker and cleaning tool are in the box of beads empty it out on the floor and you should find
> 
> 2. The adapters fit on top of the bead and should be glued on after taping. Run your bead from ceiling to 3/8 gap from floor. Finish and then glue on adapters to the proper height. Use a good quality adhesive caulk.
> 
> 3. Happy New Year from London UK


 Sorry Joe they just didnt send my marker or wipedoen tool. I checked and then double checked. No worries i installed 36 pieces and coated them today. I just made a right and left jig and used the a wood adapter as a wipedown tool. :thumbsup:. I also called and bitched the sheetrockers out for not following my instructions. they actually came to my job and helped me install no coat on tops and bottoms to allow the adapters to work properly. For this i used a hot glue gun and had perfect results. Anyways it looks great and i know the GC will be happy when he gets back from his holiday.


----------

